# Farmall M Just painted



## brianc (Oct 16, 2009)

I just painted this M for my Father In Law.
www.pcdwifi.com/farmall


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

AND......ya done a darn good job at it!!!
Looks good!!


----------



## brianc (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you, very much it was alot of work!!


----------



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

1 to 10 how difficult was it? I need to do that for an 8N but I have no experience although i'd like to try it out.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great job Brian! Its amazing how nice these older tractors look when repainted like that.


----------



## brianc (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you, chrpmaster
It is amazing how while you are working on them, they don't look that much different. Until you are done and you look at the before and after pictures.
I really wanted to paint this M for my Father in Law. Because when I was younger my Grandpa had a Super M. These old tractors bring back alot of memories.

Hey, chrpmaster looks like we live pretty close to each other. I'm about 60 miles from Ft. Wayne. I'm close to Muncie.


Brian


----------



## brianc (Oct 16, 2009)

More pictures 
click this link
www.pcdwifi.com/farmall


----------



## brianc (Oct 16, 2009)

CJohn
It is hard say 1-10 because what is hard for some people isn't for others.
Have you ever painted before? The worst part is getting it ready to paint. The cleaning and sanding and cleaning and sanding!!!
I use cheap equipment. Mostly harbor freight stuff. It is good enough for me to get by.


----------



## Murray Man (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice job, Looks brand new, My Granpa has 15 old tractors and his fovorite is the Farmall M, he painted his and it looks brand new to.


----------



## keevel (Jul 21, 2009)

Never too late to say Congrats on a job done *VERY WELL !!*
The M is a beauty!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It looks really nice like it just rolled out of the factory.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

It looks great - but would look better if it were in MY yard....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Heck, didn't look bad before either! Nice job Brian.


----------



## brianc (Oct 16, 2009)

It did have alot of dents on the hood, cant see them in the before pictures. I used almost a half gallon of putty on the hood! someone had cut a big hole in the top of the hood too.

Thanks for all the compliments, its almost been a year since I painted it. My Father in law, left it out all winter. I couldnt believe it! His sons had to much stuff in the barn. I would have told them to get their crap out!!! Maybe he will put it up this winter.

Oh, well it still looks as good as the day I finished it. They used it to do some plowing this year, runs like a top. Never has had any major engine work.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

brianc said:


> It did have alot of dents on the hood, cant see them in the before pictures. I used almost a half gallon of putty on the hood! someone had cut a big hole in the top of the hood too.
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments, its almost been a year since I painted it. My Father in law, left it out all winter. I couldnt believe it! His sons had to much stuff in the barn. I would have told them to get their crap out!!! Maybe he will put it up this winter.
> 
> Oh, well it still looks as good as the day I finished it. They used it to do some plowing this year, runs like a top. Never has had any major engine work.


Well, I have room in my barn for it!


----------

